# Dark Hair With Fair Skin?



## posterofagirl (Mar 20, 2006)

So my hair is naturally a goldeny brown colour and I have fair skin. I've always wanted like dark dark brown hair, like a rich chocolatey colour. Would it look too harsh do you think? I mean I know I guess it would depend entirely on the person, but generally speaking; what do you think?


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 20, 2006)

Its all personal opinion, but I love when I see really pale/fair people with DARK hair. I think its gorgeous, exotic. *


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 20, 2006)

ok the truth? I love it! I think it makes your make up more noticeable than ever! Everything will POP on your face. it's fun and amazing! You should do it! I did for like 5 years. Ya see I'm easy to burn, and I could be confused with white out..however...I did the dark hair thang. it was fun and looked very dramatic. it reminded me of the Marilyn era. Hot times! have fun!

Luv Anyah


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 20, 2006)

I think a rich chocolaty brown sounds just wonderful! I say go for it!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea thats another point I forgot to mention I love. Eyes and makeup and all your features are so much more vivid with dark hair + pale skin. I love the look of light eyes + dark hair too ... so gorgeous! *


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 20, 2006)

You could get away with it.. most people can. I just wouldn't go for black. Black is hard to pull of on just about anyone who wasn't born with it. But a dark brown I'm sure would look great on you! Now if you can post a pic of yourself... We can all give the thumbs up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 20, 2006)

I love this look, personally. I know so many fair skinned girls with dark hair and i think it looks gorgeous.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 20, 2006)

I like the look of fair skin and dark hair(black hair doesn't work for everyone) but there are so many beautiful brown shades that could work. Your eyes really do pop and your features as well.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats exactly what I have. I'm really really white complected. Very porcelain ivory type skin but my hair is dark brown. My eyes are aswell. I think the look is gorgeous. I think if you wanna change it to having that look, a chocolate brown type of color would be great. It'll make it more intense and rich.

What I do like aswell is fair skin with black hair. I love that look. Its gorgeous. I dyed my hair black 1 time about 5-6 years ago, but it actually didnt work out. Maybe it was just me, but it looked weird. Like a witch. lol. But then again, I've dyed it pink and green and red before. lol. Loved the red one. :sdrop: I think I'll stick with a chocolate brown color. Its a great look. :sdrop:


----------



## clairey (Mar 20, 2006)

That's pretty much what I have (see my avatar!). I think a rich chocolatey shade sounds great. Steer clear of flat dark browns or blacks and I'd say it'll be lovely.


----------



## korina981 (Mar 20, 2006)

i think that would be so pretty! Just look at Liv Tyler from 'Stealing Beauty' -very dark hair, very pale skin


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree with the person who said, steer away from black - which may be too harsh.

I too, have naturally dark brown hair (like dark chocolate) and its natural highlights are reddish but not dramatic. I've never colored my hair. My skin is pale too. I'm pleased with my natural coloring.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 20, 2006)

^exactly what i was thinking.

in my opinion i think people with fair skin could pull of any hair color.

i'm so jealous...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but then again, black really stands out, so try a rich dark brown instead. a brown that is nearly black..


----------



## michko970 (Mar 20, 2006)

I think a dark chocolatey brown would be great. and I agree that you shouldn't go jet black.


----------



## sammy_gee (Mar 22, 2006)

I have really fair skin too, and my hair is currently a nice darrrk brown (naturally a lighter brown). I personally love the way it looks, It really makes my blue eyes pop. I say go for it!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

I wish I had light eyes... I absolutly LOVE the way dark hair looks with light eyes.... it's so contrasting and gorgeous!!! :laughing:


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 22, 2006)

I have Casper-pale skin and once years ago(in college)I dyed my naturally ash blonde/brown hair black--it was so flat a color though and so monochromatic that I just looked overly ready for Haloween!But, a nice Hershey chocolate brown, maybe with faint gold or auburn highlights, with your light skin--I think that would look lovely!


----------



## Nox (Mar 31, 2006)

You can do any color you want... but the tone has to be right. Chocolate sounds great for you. You could go black if you want, not blue-black, but brown-black...there is a difference. Your hairstylist will probably know what to do to make it look good on you.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 31, 2006)

Ive naturally black hair.I'm tired of colouring n highliting my hair to various shades of brown coz didnt really work.I luv luv luv dark chocolate brown shades like posterofagirl said, but here at my place they 've to bleach my hair coz its too black in order to get dat rich brown.More reddish shades here!I've bleached before (was crazy aftr Jlo's hair) ended up my hair turned like a broomstick!! Sumhow aftr a gud maintainance frm Redken, it has helped my hair alot n now its totally black again.Many ppl said black suits me the best but im confused...is black in now?i've seen lotsa ppl is changing the shades into darker..

This is the kinda dark tress which i luvv to have!!

Miss World 2005 Natalie Glebova


----------



## mechelw (Apr 1, 2006)

i was thinking of doing the exact same thing! i've always had blonde hair but it has gotten dark as i've gotten older... bleh! so now my roots are dark blonde and my highlights are light blonde.i was thinking of going darker and keeping some lighter highlights around the face! my mom swears i will look "goth" if i do my whole head but i totally don't think so. like you girls said, it makes the features POP! i've used l'oreal ferria color in "french roast" (which is like... hmm... a faint reddish/bronze brown?) but i only did it to the underneath part. what i'm wondering is, what tone is best? their is 'bronzed' browns 'deep' browns. i just get so confused. i think i want a dark chocolate brown but i dunno which one! l'real ferrias dark colors are nice, so i want one of them. they are all found here:

http://www.lorealparisusa.com/haircolor/products/feria/index.asp


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 1, 2006)

I like dark chocolatey shades like the "Espresso" one on that site. I'm really not a fan of Feria, but that shade is pretty. If you weren't born with black hair, most times it won't look right on you. Especially 'dyed' black. Sometimes its SO black that it looks incredibly fake. And yes, brown-black is more flattering than blue-black. Most people look better with a dark brown than a black.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zoey (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm very fair and I have naturally dark brown hair,so I think it shouldn't be a problem,it might only take some time do adjust


----------



## leapylee (Apr 1, 2006)

I have light skin and bright sky blue eyes, and just last night dyed my naturally ash/blonde hair (Garnier 100% color #562) Bright Auburn Brown... i love it!!! I would say the only thing you need to worry about is the color of your eyebrows. if they're thin, a pencil the same tone would work, but if you have thicker (the newest trend)... *consider before you change your haircolor!!! *


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 1, 2006)

I think it's gorgeous. Look at rachael mcadams.... well before she went blonde. She was so gorgeous


----------



## mechelw (Apr 3, 2006)

okay so which drugstore brands are the best for dark hair color? i heard one for garnier 100% right?!


----------



## leapylee (Apr 4, 2006)

yes- atleast garnier gives lots of REALLY awesome conditioner, so you're hair will look amazing in between colors!


----------



## rudiecantfail (Apr 5, 2006)

That's funny because I just did this and so many people have said wow, your complexion really jumps out with that hair color! So I would say go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can kinda see in my avatar...all though you haven't seen me with light hair. Oh well


----------



## mechelw (Apr 5, 2006)

wow! you can tell! it looks great. what did you use? i hopefully will be doing this this coming weekend :]


----------



## leapylee (Apr 5, 2006)

Gorgeous! I think you're my long lost twin... (ill post pictures ASAP!) :laughno:


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 5, 2006)

I like the Garnier 100%... seems to be one of the longest lasting home-colors I've tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I agree w/ the eyebrows... I really wouldn't let them become too drastically different from you hair without having them dyed as well. I dunno, personally I don't like that look of blonde hair w/ black brows, or black hair with blonde brows.. etc. It's just kinda screams, HEY I DYE MY HAIR!!!! And it never really looks very complimenting when you look at the entire face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rudiecantfail (Apr 5, 2006)

Hmm, I can't remember what I used. I'll have to go find the number I cut out from the box...good thing I kept that. I'll get back to you...

I was scared that my eyebrows would be too light, because I'm naturally a blonde, but they matched perfectly. I guess I had dark eyebrows for a blonde.


----------

